# That other foums big anouncement



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Could this be laying the ground work for the current regime exit? Selling off the company or a younger crowd slowly moving in and taking over? The current staff isn't getting any younger but then again neither are we.

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic...ine?reply=80410241309052961#80410241309052961


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Gary. 

It will be interesting to watch the total collapse of a Magazine I don't care about and a Magazine I've never heard of. 

These two magazines are like ships that don't have enough gas to make the journey. By combining resources into one ship they should have just enough gas to reach the icebergs!

Emile


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Thanks for the tip Gary.
> 
> It will be interesting to watch the total collapse of a Magazine I don't care about and a Magazine I've never heard of.
> 
> ...


Emile, I could not have said it better. You wrote EXACTLY what I was thinking!

David


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

That is some funny [email protected]#$:appl:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Que Sera Sera.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

An interesting comment was that the 2 magazines would at times be sharing content.

Bill


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

seayakbill said:


> An interesting comment was that the 2 magazines would at times be sharing content.
> 
> Bill


Hence I smell some kind of merge of the two, and the old eggs slowly existing. Changing of the guard so to speak. Since the announced sale last year never happened. I'm sure Rich wants out and maybe the others.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Spence said:


> Que Sera Sera.


Yeah, same here. I don't envy anybody trying to sell magazines (or encyclopedias, if that happened any more) and if they can make a better go of it by combining, so be it. 

I do bear in mind that mergers come about as much out of mutual weakness as anything else, especially in a difficult market.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Sharing content means, eventually, inevitably, one magazine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

I believe the handwriting has been on the wall for a long time. Yes, there is indeed a light at the end of the tunnel and it is a train at full speed. Get a conformable chair and buy some popcorn for this one.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Content is king... we will see what the kids come up with. I'm not holding my breath. We have a saying down south... "Bless their hearts."


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

These two magazines are like ships that don't have enough gas to make the journey. By combining resources into one ship they should have just enough gas to reach the icebergs!

Emile[/QUOTE]

Penn Central?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Yes, there is indeed a light at the end of the tunnel and it is a train at full speed. Get a conformable chair and buy some popcorn for this one.


:hah::hah::hah: 

Right you are, Brian!

View attachment 461116


----------



## BCFx (Jul 22, 2018)

On occasion my dad gives me his copy of O Guage Railroader if he thinks there's an article in there I'd be interested in, or if there's something he'd like me to model for him. Otherwise I won't hold my breath on this issue but will worry in the back of my mind if this is the start of a trend that other magazines will follow since everything is going digital.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

Emile, that is very, very funny. I have already got my comfortable chair and popcorn and your posts are the perfect start to what's ahead.


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

From the website:

Railroading in America Magazine was founded by two high school students, Evan Cihlar and Garrett Monnin in January 2017. RIAM was founded to provide a high quality train magazine to the railroad community at an affordable price, and with articles written by next generation railroad enthusiasts. 
​
Our crew is made up with high school students and one college student.

*What We Do*

We are all railroad enthusiasts and write about history, preservation, news, model railroading tips, and our experiences in the railroad industry.


*Why We Do It*

We're all high school and college students who have a passion for trains. We translate our passion into words for others to read and enjoy, and hopefully, learn things along the way!


Well it certainly looks like OGR did not partner with industry heavyweights!

What happens when these High Schoolers discover Girls and Cars?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Some of you guys are way to harsh toward this new crop of train magazine “titans in the making”.

They are all current high school and college students. I am sure they are eager to share their in depth knowledge about Thomas, Gordon, Percy, Annie, Ryan and the rest of the tank engine movers and shakers.

Don’t look now but the bridge around the next bend just collapsed. Time to HIGHBALL !


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I wish them all well.


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

Personally I enjoy both forums (OGR & MTF) and I think the MORE the merrier. We should be excited that college and high school folks are even interested in model trains, I havent read their magazine yet, but Im still happy to hear about young people excited about trains and this hobby needs more interest and forums, not less. 
-Nick


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree Nick.
I think most of the comment and humour is aimed more at the OGR "Gods" who always think they know best rather than the new young guys!!

MIKE


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I feel it is time for a side note. Everyone is always commenting about how our hobby is declining and interest is waining. Young people just aren't interested in their grandfather's trains. 

So, here come a bunch of enthusiastic young men with the hutzpah to start a magazine about the very hobby we all enjoy. So they then decide to partner up with OGR in an attempt to make a go of it. Someone posts it here, and what happens?

There is an onslaught of negative response. Very few people wish them well or hope they succeed. No, jokes are made, and praised and lots of negative commentary is proffered. 

What has happened to us? Why is there so much bitterness? Why can't everyone let bygones be bygone? 

I personally hope they succeed and wish them well in this endeavor. Why wouldn't I? If it helps our hobby in the long run, why would I want it to not succeed? 

Common folks. Bury the hatchets, dislikes and bad feelings of the past. Let's all put on our biggest big-boy pants and hope they can do well, and make good things happen for this hobby we all claim to love.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

BobS said:


> I feel it is time for a side note. Everyone is always commenting about how our hobby is declining and interest is waining. Young people just aren't interested in their grandfather's trains.
> 
> So, here come a bunch of enthusiastic young men with the hutzpah to start a magazine about the very hobby we all enjoy. So they then decide to partner up with OGR in an attempt to make a go of it. Someone posts it here, and what happens?
> 
> ...


Great job Bob. I thought it 3 pages ago. Never said a word, it's a waste of time. It happens here all the time. 

All these sour pusses that have been kicked off OGR love to bash them. This is their own little club of misfits that give them a boost. While I've not been in love with every movement at OGR, they sure as heck run a more professional forum. There is never mention of MTF, let alone bash them for pages on end, which happens here many times per year. When I see those threads here, I just think to myself, wow these are grown men. It's like a grade school yard. Everyone gets off on talking crap about the other guy. It makes them feel better when everyone joins in too. How stupid you look and don't even realize it. OGR takes the high road which is why it has thousands more members and IS successful. The activity level there is 2000% more than here, for reasons that became obvious to me after I joined here as well. While they might be a bit heavy handed, that filtering to keep things professional aids in their success. The negativity here is a turn off, hence my almost zero participation. I know I'm not alone, I just finally said it. After 3 pages of talking about OGR's doomsday, I think you should be more concerned with MTF's survival. I think you'll need it. 

Let the MattR bashing begin. I've got thick skin. Think I'll slide over to OGR and catch up on some train related issues. 

Have a good day here at "The Chew".


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I use to work for the magazine and decided to leave. I wasn’t able to do anything I enjoyed anymore. In previous editions of this magazine, I have written a n article or 2. This is not a potential future execs for OGR. The Railroading in America staff are going to continue theres like it states in the link by the OP. 

I have a train layout to build and I said I was going to start on it in November and I’m about 9 months in and I got nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick R. said:


> Personally I enjoy both forums (OGR & MTF) and I think the MORE the merrier. We should be excited that college and high school folks are even interested in model trains, I havent read their magazine yet, but Im still happy to hear about young people excited about trains and this hobby needs more interest and forums, not less.
> -Nick


Ditto, Nick! My sentiments exactly. With the great forum we have here with its members' plethora of knowledge, expertise, and helpfulness, and CTT magazine, why any posters should be inclined to negatively comment on that other forum is beyond my comprehension. Who cares what they do or don't do, or whether or not they continue to exist. Folks, why not simply enjoy the positiveness we have here and eliminate any negativity towards others?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

The "Partnership/Article Sharing" arrangement is nothing new to print journalism. Over the past decade there have been a lot of newspapers taking the same approach. For a year or so, they share content, including some articles being printed in both newspapers/magazines at the same time. Eventually, there is a consolidation into one "Super, bigger and better" newspaper. In reality, the plan was just a way of easing readers into the new newspaper or magazine. 

It's not a bad strategy. I give the staff of RIA a ton of respect for taking a run at this and I wish them the very best of luck. They have my support and congratulations.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

MattR said:


> Great job Bob. I thought it 3 pages ago. Never said a word, it's a waste of time. It happens here all the time.
> 
> All these sour pusses that have been kicked off OGR love to bash them. This is their own little club of misfits that give them a boost. While I've not been in love with every movement at OGR, they sure as heck run a more professional forum. There is never mention of MTF, let alone bash them for pages on end, which happens here many times per year. When I see those threads here, I just think to myself, wow these are grown men. It's like a grade school yard. Everyone gets off on talking crap about the other guy. It makes them feel better when everyone joins in too. How stupid you look and don't even realize it. OGR takes the high road which is why it has thousands more members and IS successful. The activity level there is 2000% more than here, for reasons that became obvious to me after I joined here as well. While they might be a bit heavy handed, that filtering to keep things professional aids in their success. The negativity here is a turn off, hence my almost zero participation. I know I'm not alone, I just finally said it. After 3 pages of talking about OGR's doomsday, I think you should be more concerned with MTF's survival. I think you'll need it.
> 
> ...


OK... Matt, I'll bite, since I'm probably one of the recent "misfits" here as you so eloquently have called the gang who's assembled here.  However, please allow me to take the high road and clarify something, which I believe is a very important subtlety that you have apparently missed -- if I can be so bold as to make that observation. 

*As far as I can recall, NOBODY here on MTF has ever ridiculed the OGR Forum "community" at large.* That forum is successful *because of the terrific members that make up the community. Period. End of story. * I participated there for 17+ years (since Nov 2001) , and the forum became a regular part of my daily enjoyment of the hobby. I hope folks enjoyed my participation there as much as I enjoyed sharing information and learning about what others have accomplished.

I don't know you, MattR. So I don't know how long you've been around the hobby.... or if you're even sticking around MTF long enough to read my response. But one thing I will say is this... there are VERY valid reasons why folks have left OGR over the years, and I respect each and every person's experience and their reasons for moving on from that forum. I would also have no problem "generalizing" that nobody left that forum because of problems in the community itself. They departed the scene -- either by their choice or by that of OGR management -- because they didn't agree with management on one or more issues. I know that's true, because I watched a lot of stuff go down there over the years regarding how the place was run -- regarding both the forum as well as the magazine itself. Although I generally don't like to point out specific examples, I'm gonna do that here so you might pause to think about whether it's right to characterize everybody here as "misfits".

Every once in a blue moon -- perhaps only a few times in an entire lifetime, a new up-and-coming talent surfaces in our hobby. When I was a kid reading about this hobby in Model Railroader magazine, I often read articles by Linn H. Wescott, John Allen, Bruce Chubb, and John Armstrong -- just to name a few off the top of my head -- and thought, "Wow... now these guys have TALENT." Well, in our modern-day era, we have Norm Charbonneau, who I'd estimate is a young 30-something guy now... 40 tops. And Norm absolutely hands-down gets my vote for one of the best O-Gauge 3-rail modelers around these days. And if you didn't know it, there was a time a few years ago that even Norm and OGR went separate ways. When that happened, I thought... "Hhmmm... if Norm can get booted from the OGR Forum, then something is definitely amiss in that neck of the woods." Thankfully, years later the OGR powers-at-be (or at least one of them anyway) saw the error in their ways. And Norm is once again welcome to share his great modeling talents over on the OGR Forum to inspire an endless number of toy train enthusiasts. In short, Norm gives new meaning to the old phrase, "Is it real... or is it Memorex?" Norm's modeling talents are THAT good.

Another example that raised a few eyebrows in more recent times over on OGR was the unwritten policy of "paying to play". I can recall numerous pieces of terrific content getting deleted whenever folks talked about TW Trainworx layouts and/or products. Hhhmmmm.... seems rather odd for a forum whose mission is to invite members to talk about "everything trains", right?  But this was _before_ TWX became a forum sponsor. Then when Mike Reagan departed from Lionel and connected with TW Trainworx, the company became an OGR Forum sponsor after _years_ of not being one.... and then magically, voila..... TW Trainworx was an "OK topic" for discussion on OGR. And now the company even starts their own threads over there. Amazing!!! If you couldn't connect the dots on that, you were blind. 

Look... we ALL have different thresholds by which we either decide to stomach something that rubs us the wrong way, or we finally call a spade a spade. And when the latter happens, it's usually time to depart the scene and move on. That happened with me at OGR earlier this year during Lionel's quality fiasco with 21" passenger cars, and there's no need to re-hash the why's and wherefore's again. That is already water under the bridge several times over. And I've never asked anybody to "join the cause" on my behalf for me. I have my reasons for feeling the way I do about OGR's management, and I respect why other people have felt the same at various points in time over the years. I also respect why some folks have chosen to look the other way and remain in the OGR Forum community. There is nothing wrong with the community. It's the management arrogance that many folks over the years have taken issue with. 

For me personally, I looked the other way for 17+ years, and finally had enough of the nonsense from OGR management. And if there's _anybody_ who can say they "benefited" from the OGR Forum community, I will candidly admit I enjoyed a good several years of selling my "n-1" and "n-2" generations of toy trains to a great community on the OGR Forum's buy/sell board. So I can personally attest to the power of that community... which, by the way, is also why OGR can sell online ad-space to dealers now -- even if those ads blink on/off like Christmas tree lights.  It's not because of anything OGR management has done -- it's because the COMMUNITY MEMBERSHIP that participates over there has become a critical mass to reckon with. And that's ironically the largest part of OGR's overall value proposition right now, and I can't blame them for trying to leverage that in these changing times.

So when you read the comments earlier on in this thread, try to understand that they were made by folks who've been through lots of real-world experiences with OGR management. If you can't relate to those folks feeling the way they do about OGR, then trust me on this.... just give it time, it'll happen to you eventually too. That's not being petty... it just is what it is. And I don't need you or anybody else here to give me a boost either. I've always been my own thinker -- drawing my own conclusions, thank you very much.

Now as for the new, young crew.... I wish them well in their endeavors. Frankly, prior to this discussion, I had never heard of them or their magazine. The industry is changing by the hour, and good content is no longer in just the purvey of traditional media entities. Websites like erictrains.com don't need these traditional media companies for exposure. They already have their own exposure. And the same can be said for social media groups like *Harry Henning's O-Gauge Tips and Tricks* FACEBOOK Group. This past Spring, Harry's group hit the 10,000 member milestone, and it continues to grow as we speak. So that's another avenue to enjoy this terrific hobby for those inclined to dabble in Facebook these days.

Time stands still for nobody.

David


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

"*Great job Bob. I thought it 3 pages ago. Never said a word, it's a waste of time. It happens here all the time. 

All these sour pusses that have been kicked off OGR love to bash them. This is their own little club of misfits that give them a boost. While I've not been in love with every movement at OGR, they sure as heck run a more professional forum. There is never mention of MTF, let alone bash them for pages on end, which happens here many times per year. When I see those threads here, I just think to myself, wow these are grown men. It's like a grade school yard. Everyone gets off on talking crap about the other guy. It makes them feel better when everyone joins in too. How stupid you look and don't even realize it. OGR takes the high road which is why it has thousands more members and IS successful. The activity level there is 2000% more than here, for reasons that became obvious to me after I joined here as well. While they might be a bit heavy handed, that filtering to keep things professional aids in their success. The negativity here is a turn off, hence my almost zero participation. I know I'm not alone, I just finally said it. After 3 pages of talking about OGR's doomsday, I think you should be more concerned with MTF's survival. I think you'll need it. 

Let the MattR bashing begin. I've got thick skin. Think I'll slide over to OGR and catch up on some train related issues."*

The difference you are totally ignoring is with the MTF, you get to post how you feel on a train related subject and it *STAYS* as long as you keep the content respectful. Try criticizing the other guys on their forum and see how long that lasts. You denigrated many of us this morning, but your post is still up. If you don't enjoy your stay here, that's fine, go where you are most comfortable. In terms of no mention of the MTF by the other guys on their forum or from their members, why don't you try it and see how long your post lasts. Actually, that alone is pretty funny when you think of it.

The MTF is a good for for many of us who enjoy excellent moderation and a place we can have fun and learn a great deal from each other. We have some of the best modelers in O-Gauge that call the MTF home. That's a fact. We are not dictated to by advertisers to truthful content that may not reflect their products in the most favorable light. We get to call it as it is. Try criticizing an advertiser with the other guys and see what happens.

Matt if you like plain vanilla, great, many do, enjoy it where that's all they serve. But here at the MTF, we serve many flavors. Heck, we even have an Ice Cream Shop to prove it.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anybody name a magazine that has increased its subscription numbers over the past five years?

I believe the point is being missed. Printed media is dying a slow painful death. I’m gonna go out on a limb and predict that the “new” mag will have far fewer subscribers than the current circulation of the two primary currently combined. This will just serve as a good excuse for people to cancel or fail to renew.

The only people that may benefit are those that current subscribers to both of the current mags. They will save a few $$$.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Folks, I'm going to stick my two cents (which is about all it's worth) into this:

After decades of wanting to do this, I started this hobby in January of this year. I enjoy this forum a lot, and I have learned a lot of useful information. It is safe to say that I am the least competent of the regular posters, but most of them are nice about it. And I am steadily improving.

COURTEOUS disagreement improves a forum. Rude disagreement drives people away. 


I know nothing about what happened on the other forum, but most of them are not guilty. I wish them well.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ....
> 
> The difference you are totally ignoring is with the MTF, you get to post how you feel on a train related subject and it *STAYS* as long as you keep the content respectful. Try criticizing the other guys on their forum and see how long that lasts. ....


Once again Brian, you've nailed it. And I'm not saying that just to boost your ego. The only thing I'll add to your comment is it's not just the posts "critiquing the other guys" that would get deleted. In recent years, I saw VERY good content -- sometimes even entire threads -- get deleted or severely edited over there, after contributors invested their time and energy to post something valuable. But it wasn't "stated" the way the moderators wanted it stated -- as if members were writing an article for the magazine and having it reviewed by editors each and every time they posted something. 

So I think MattR is WAY off-base here. At the very least, I don't view any of this stuff as "bashing"... we're simply calling it for what it is... and pointing out we have a terrific place here on MTF where members are treated respectfully like adults.

David


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

I think BobS really hit the nail on the head. This is a great forum, filled with talented and interesting people, but the bitterness about OGR is just getting old. Instead of celebrating what you think is the most recent downfall of another O gauge forum, why not just enjoy trains, modeling and each other? 
Granted, like Brian said we have the freedom to say what we want, but just because we can say it doesnt always mean we should. Positivity is whats going to bring folks into this hobby and bickering and negetivity is not.
-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

I don’t think there’s bitterness to OGR. It’s a nice community of hobbyists with largely good intentions. There are a couple guys in management that I lost a lot of respect for but that’s just two guys. Since neither has ever made any effort to contact me or return communications from me, I’m confident that my thoughts on the matter are absolutely meaningless to them. I’m OK with that. No bitterness.

I participate in the MTF because, to me, it’s a better Forum. Sure, there are less members than OGR, but I’m not looking for high volume posting and accumulation of “likes”. The best talent is here! So I’m here. It’s not that I don’t like OGR, I just like MTF better. If anyone doesn’t agree with that: OK. 

Almost lost in all this are the names of young, enthusiastic model railroaders developing the RIA Magazine. It’s great to see what they are doing. There’s a nice article on the TCA Western website www.tcawestern.org/williams.htm on the history of Williams Electric Trains and its founder Jerry William. Apparently he hired neighborhood kids for production in the early years of the company including MTH founder, Mike Wolf (at age 12) and also, Andy Edleman (MTH), Ken Silvestri (Broadway Limited), and Larry Harrington (Bachmann Industries). Perhaps the young folks at RIA Magazine will be future industry leaders, too. I think that would be great! I wish the best for anyone who is in the business for the right reasons and who respects and honors the customer base that keeps them in business. 

As for the OGR management, I hope they have a happy retirement. I hold no animosity toward them. I do however reserve the right to poke fun at their seemingly never-ending series of gaffs. They have been so unapologetically rude to so many decent people, that it’s nearly impossible to resist seeing the humor in their way of doing business. And come on! This Cartoon is just funny!

View attachment 461532


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

MattR said:


> The negativity here is a turn off, hence my almost zero participation. I know I'm not alone, I just finally said it. After 3 pages of talking about OGR's doomsday, I think you should be more concerned with MTF's survival. I think you'll need it.
> .


I'm sure we all appreciate your concern for this forums survival but I think we're doing just fine.




Passenger Train Collector said:


> "*
> 
> The difference you are totally ignoring is with the MTF, you get to post how you feel on a train related subject and it STAYS as long as you keep the content respectful. Try criticizing the other guys on their forum and see how long that lasts. You denigrated many of us this morning, but your post is still up. If you don't enjoy your stay here, that's fine, go where you are most comfortable. In terms of no mention of the MTF by the other guys on their forum or from their members, why don't you try it and see how long your post lasts. Actually, that alone is pretty funny when you think of it.
> 
> ...


*

Bingo, you nailed that one Brian

You gotta love people that want to tell you how awful you are for criticizing another form while their here criticizing this forum.
My personal opinion is if you don't like this place then run don't walk to the nearest exit.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

*Emile's cartoon is just plain funny.* Like most good humor, it just pokes a little fun without being nasty. 

I think most of us have a high degree of respect for the vast majority of members of the other forum. None of the humor you might see here is directed at them nor are the comments you might read. 

In terms of the train magazine most of us have never heard of before (how many actuality knew it existed before this thread started), nobody here has any animosity towards their "crew". We wish then well. Simple as that, so those few who have their knickers in a knot over a funny cartoon, lighten up. Like the MTF as a whole, it is simply put, just fun.

Please keep the cards and letters coming, Emile.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

On a different forum I talk too much and have tried not to do that here. Many good points have been made, especially the ones about
keeping our hobby alive. I do not like electronic media because I am an old dude. I like printed books anmd mags and I realize that they are dying.
Concerning OGR. It seems that to many that is just one entity but to me that is two different things, the magazine and the forum.
I do not participate on the OGR forum but I often read the OGR magazine. I sometimes must go to the forum to understand what is being discussed about it on this forum.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I can only speak for myself. I came here because many of my post got deleted when I had not violated any rules. Not to mention the nasty responses I have read there. Yet I still go there because there are interesting threads to read. I just don't engage in conversations just a comment from time to time.


----------



## tackindy (Sep 25, 2012)

I appreciate and utilize both forums. I understand hard feelings towards the OGR Forum as I have been stung by it's rules too. But it's a great forum and has lots of wonderful members. I hope they succeed and continue to do what they do in providing a free forum that many people enjoy. If I had to pay to be a member of the forum maybe I'd feel different, but it's free so I won't complain or harbor ill will.


----------



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

I have some philosophical differences with OGR, but just the same, I wish them luck in their new partnership. I was a railfan before I became a modeler and I find the Idea of combining prototype railroading into a modelers magazine appealing. You can never have too much modeling information.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

SantaFeJim said:


> Can anybody name a magazine that has increased its subscription numbers over the past five years?


Model Railroad Hobbyist:

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/

Magazine audience size comparison as of February 5, 2018 with year-over-year trends (YOY).
Model Railroad Hobbyist:
90,815 total unique audience circulation (YOY: +0.2%)
33,276 subscribers (YOY: +0.2%)

Model Railroader:
101,379 total paid circulation (YOY: -11.7%)
81,645 total paid subscriptions (YOY: -8.5%)

Railroad Model Craftsman:
23,633 total paid circulation (YOY: -7.6%)
9,209 total paid subscriptions (YOY: -16.7%)

Model Railroad Hobyist's circulation in 2014 was:

Model Railroader:
131,981 total paid circulation; 97,940, total paid subscriptions

Railroad Model Craftsman:
41,177 total paid circulation; 21,973 total paid subscriptions

Model Railroad Hobbyist:
73,333 total unique audience "circulation equivalent*"; 28,605 subscribers

Clearly, there is acceptance of on-line magazine formats. 

I still subscribe to all three magazines. Gave up on OGR well over 10 years ago. 

Other on-line magazines of note:

http://oscaleresource.com/WP/

http://sscaleresource.com/

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> I don’t think there’s bitterness to OGR. . . . There are a couple guys in management that I lost a lot of respect for


That's always been it with me. I was one of the first to leave and it was just a matter of my personally not liking or trusting the management of the site. This is a better forum, and its turned out well for me here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gnnpnut said:


> Gave up on OGR well over 10 years ago.


Given that you do HO, that's not a big surprise, not much HO over at OGR.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Given that you do HO, that's not a big surprise, not much HO over at OGR.


I gave up on them when I was still doing three rail O scale.


----------



## riampresidentandceo (Sep 28, 2018)

Good evening everyone,
After reviewing all of the comments and replies to this forum's thread I have decided that it is necessary and appropriate to address some issues/inaccurate statements that may be confusing some individuals... Just to clarify the partnership between OGR and RIAM, there is absolutely no monetary sharing involved, and each company is it's own entity. The partnership between OGR and RIAM is a friendly partnership where each magazine will help the other magazine out as much as possible. As an example, Alan Arnold (OGR Publisher) has given me advice on magazine publishing while I have given him advice on social media strategies. There will be no merging of the sort in the near future as both RIAM and OGR are both doing extremely well, and I can say for a fact that RIAM is at a record high. If you would like more information on the OGR/RIAM partnership, you can listen to my interview on the Notch 6 podcast which will be launched at noon (EST) tomorrow on www.notch6.com.

I would also like to encourage all of you to download our digital magazines that are only a dollar. This may help clear up any confusion on our writing abilities, content, how "professional" we are, etc. etc. You can find printed and digital copies here: www.railroadinginamerica.com/magazines. If you would like to stop by and chat with myself or Max Harris, our Publisher/Adman at the fall York meet this October 18-20, please do so and you will also be able to see some of our sample magazines.

I hope this reply has helped clear some glistening inaccuracies in some recent replies and I hope you all have a great rest of your night!

Thank you,
Evan Cihlar
President and CEO of _Railroading in America Magazine_
www.railroadinginamerica.com
888-204-0087

P.S. If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to respond to this post or email me directly at [email protected].


----------



## riampresidentandceo (Sep 28, 2018)

PW Trains said:


> From the website:
> 
> Railroading in America Magazine was founded by two high school students, Evan Cihlar and Garrett Monnin in January 2017. RIAM was founded to provide a high quality train magazine to the railroad community at an affordable price, and with articles written by next generation railroad enthusiasts.
> ​
> ...


Needless to say, I believe OGR made a good decision considering we've reached over 78,000 people :laugh::laugh:... and even with girls and cars there's nothing stopping this magazine!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just read all the pages concerning the MTF/OGR discussion. While I participate in the MTF forum and CTT forum, I have only read the comments on the OGR forum. I am not interested in somebody's problems on this forum or other forums. If you got a problem with something or somebody, walk away. It ain't worth the hassle. I read to learn. I have gotten a lot of very useful information from the MTF, CTT, and OGR forums. I do think the MTF S gauge people are the smartest and most helpful group of people I have ran across in my 60+ years of American Flyer collecting. Also CTT has some good people as well. When I have a Lionel problem, like my current 282 Gantry Crane, I turn to the MTF "O" gaugers and CTT. I always get equally helpful answers to my questions. I am an American Flyer collector/runner. I subscribed to S Gaugian since it's beginning, (for obvious reasons), CTT because I like the the articles and because they run AF layout stories and occasionally AF repair stories, and Model Railroader dating back to 1954, the same year I got my first American Flyer set. I also buy OGR regularly, plus there are other magazines out there that, after looking through them at B & N, I will also buy if I find something in them I can use. 
I read all these magazines because I don't care what scale/gauge you run, collect, or model, I have NEVER found an article about somebody's layout or what somebody has scratch built, in any scale, I didn't find useful and could adapt to my layout. Everybody has ideas. I use them. 
I am sick and tired of our current political constant fighting in Washington D.C. so I either turn the channel or turn the TV off and escape to my train world. Now we have to have the same kind of thing on a train forum? There is a simple solution. If you don't like the other forum(s), don't belong or read it or them. 
This is supposed to be a fun thing here guys. Oh wait. I forgot the PC side of things. Guys and ladies. (can't say girls anymore lest some one takes offense. 
Lastly, everybody is entitled to their opinion. Just because it isn't like your's, doesn't make that person wrong. They just see things differently than you do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree 100%. The reason we had to remove politics from the discussion areas was how nasty it gets, I sure hope the carping about other forums doesn't go the same way. 

For the record, I participate at MTF and OGR, both are great forums IMO. Yes, the management is different, and they have different styles, big deal. As stated, if you don't like the environment, find a different environment, no need to complain about it. I don't go to CTT much anymore, simply because there was no significant activity there that interests me.


----------

